
Show HN: WeatherTunes — The right tunes for right now - aamana
http://www.weathertunes.com
======
aamana
Seems to be happening more and more often with people.

I spent the last few months learning how to code and making weatherTunes. Its
an app that takes your surrounding weather conditions and makes a playlist
that fits the current mood created by the weather. Check it out, and if your
up to it, would love to get feedback!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weathertunes-weather-
based/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weathertunes-weather-
based/id1118115469?mt=8)

www.weatherTunes.com

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
I'm sorry but I have to mention it.

The scroll jacking on your webpage is only slightly less annoying than most.

Cool app!

~~~
aamana
Thank you! I hate scroll jacking too. It wasn't doing it in safari and I
should have checked her browsers. I removed the js that was doing that, should
be normal now. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
gre
Some people listen to music to match their mood while others listen to it to
change their mood. Maybe have an option to invert the playlist choices?

~~~
aamana
That was definitely in the plans when I started doing this, but as it started
to take a while to complete, I dropped that feature for now. If there's any
traction with the app, I still plan on adding that.

I also would like to have a more robust weather forecast, the ability to
choose multiple genres, and to have the option to either use the default
youtube video player, or choose to use apple music as the source if you
subscribe to it.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
mattschmulen
Hey that's pretty cool. I just did a similar thing, I started about 3 weeks
ago on Donors Choose app
[https://appsto.re/us/JVmbab.i](https://appsto.re/us/JVmbab.i) it's not for
profit or anything , just figured I would do a small side project in the
evening while I hang out with my kids over summer break

~~~
mattschmulen
I'm doing about 10 hours a week on it, I figured I would 'soft launch' it
rough instead and polish it up as I get closer to the start of school year .

------
hacksonx
Web version would be great.

